# Help! Chevrolet Duramax or Ford Diesel?



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Howdy Guys,

I have a 2013 Chevrolet Duramax with about 130,000 miles. The engine and transmission are good, but the DEF system has failed three times. The last time was about 6 weeks back and sure enough it did it again today. The first two times GM covered it under warranty. The original warranty was for 100,000 miles and because of DEF issues GM extended the coverage on the DEF components to 125,000 miles. The third time it failed it was just over 125,000 miles and of course GM refused to cover it. The repaid cost me over $1,700. Well today (fourth time) it has done it again I will fuss and complain but GM does not want to help me. I thought about trading it and the dealer claims he will give me $40,000 toward a new diesel. I am sure if I were to pursue this route one of two things will happen. The new truck would be at full manufacture price or the trade offer will dwindle down. I am not sure what I want to do but I want to see if the Ford guys are having the same problem. How do the 2017 Ford diesels compare to the 2017 Chevrolet Diesel? I have heard that Ford has similar DEF issues and in some cases worse than GM. Let me know your opinion or better yet your personal experience with either truck?


----------



## scotth891 (May 25, 2016)

Delete it.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

scotth891 said:


> Delete it.


X2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Pm this guy









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Camo,

You're in Richmond? Go to Brent's Diesel on Spacek, between Reading & Bryant, just down from Krogers. Brent is an awesome mechanic! He did a delete on my 2011 F350 and it runs like a raped ape now! I have his shop work on both my 2011 and my 1996 7.3.

http://www.brentsdiesel.com/

The cost for the delete will run between 1,000 - 2,000 depending on which tuner you get. Helluva lot less expensive than a new truck! Even if you don't want all the extra HP & torque, the tuner will help that engine run right.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

All brands will have emissions issues. Tune and delete as advised.


----------



## kevinmic (Jul 5, 2016)

Delete the truck. The truck will last a very long time and you will never have to worry about that cat **** in your exhaust again. I recommend EFI Live. Kory Willis I think still offers delete tunes for your truck.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Delete the truck.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Delete in! Brother in-law has a 2011 Duramax with ~100k miles. DEF gave him issues twice. Deleted it, never again. Runs like a true diesel now.


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

Are there any future issues with deleting the DEF system? No legal issues or possible future emission testing requirements? It is my understanding that deleting the DEF system will make it difficult to trade at a dealership but I suppose I would sell the truck out-right someday to another owner. Anything that I should know before I take that plunge?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Camo said:


> Are there any future issues with deleting the DEF system? No legal issues or possible future emission testing requirements? It is my understanding that deleting the DEF system will make it difficult to trade at a dealership but I suppose I would sell the truck out-right someday to another owner. Anything that I should know before I take that plunge?


You're probably right on both accounts. There will be lots of guys looking to buy a deleted truck.


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

SSST said:


> You're probably right on both accounts. There will be lots of guys looking to buy a deleted truck.


yep, no need to worry about selling. If it's deleted, you'll sell it quick when it comes the time. None of the diesel guys like that DEF ****


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

Delete .


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Who is the best for 6.7 Ford around Houston/Galveston?


----------



## chicken fried (Sep 8, 2010)

I deleted my 2011 Duramax. No problems since. I was ready to set it on fire but did the delete. Scolded dog now. Just hang on to CAT in case you decide to sell.


----------



## manwitaplan (Dec 9, 2005)

Had the DEF **** fail on me and trip 8 codes. The shop talked me into deleting it for just a tad more than the cost of fixing it. Best decision I have made so far. Fuel mileage went through the roof and I smoked a new mustang the other day! I will never own a diesel moving forward that is not deleted.

3500 Duramax long bed.


----------

